# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Los ¿Por qué? en la magia

## Pulgas

En otro hilo ha surgido una conversación de teoría mágica que puede resultarnos interesante. Por eso abro este hilo, para que podamos reflexionar y opinar sobre este tema.
La discusión, para que podamos centrarnos, gira en torno a si todas las acciones de un mago deben o no responder a un porqué.
He defendido que sí, que todas tienen que tener sus motivos. Ahora trataré de argumentar mi parecer.
Voy a intentar hacerlo de una manera coloquial, sin entrar en términos raros, como "vida interna" o "vida externa" de un juego, e intentando (me va a resultar difícil) alejarme de componentes psicológicos.

*Todas las acciones de un mago deben poder responder a un ¿Por qué?*
Esto no quiere decir que haga pública necesariamente esa respuesta, sino que tiene que existir. Unas veces no la transmitiré al espectador, bien porque no sea necesario ("saco la baraja del estuche porque si no, no puedo hacer el juego") o bien porque no me interese ("hago esta determinada mezcla porque me interesa mantener el orden de...").
En ocasiones esta respuesta puede resultar intrascendente para el juego. En otras lo condiciona de manera decisiva (bien para el desarrollo del mismo juego o bien para la percepción que tiene el espectador de ese juego).
Intento explicarlo con un ejemplo.
Puede ser intrascendente dónde coloque le mazo después de separar unas cartas. Lo dejo a mi derecha porque me resulta más cómodo y estético.
También puede ser muy importante dónde lo deje. Lo coloco a mi izquierda porque luego, al desplazarlo a la derecha, concentro la mirada de la gente en ese movimiento y con la mano izquierda puedo hacer...
Lo cierto es que, hasta aquí, todo, hasta lo más superficial, tiene un motivo.
El problema se plantea cuando, dependiendo de la respuesta que yo elija, el juego avanza en un sentido o en otro. Voy a tratar de poner un ejemplo absurdo (ya aviso que es un tanto subrealista).
Mezclo las cartas. Yo, atendiendo a las características de lo que quiero hacer, elijo el tipo de mezcla que hago (respondo a un porqué). El espectador impertinente de turno me dice que si puede barajar él. Le contesto que no. Me pregunta: ¿Por qué? (ya tenemos un nuevo por qué). Tengo varias alternativas: puedo ignorarlo; puedo contestarle algo creíble que me permita salir del aprieto de manera coherente; puedo argumentar una estupidez sublime: "_No, no te dejo mezclar porque hoy es 19 de octubre y voy vestido de negro. Ningún 19 de octubre, cuando visto de negro, dejo que el público toque mi baraja_". Si lo digo con tono desenfadado pasará por ser un chiste. Si lo digo serio, con aire de verosimilitud, alguien puede interpretarlo como que soy un auténtico fetichista.
De donde deduzco que no tengo la obligación de hacer que coincidan mi porqué real y el porqué que doy al público.
Ahora, ese porqué sigue existiendo. Siempre.

Caso distinto, y que analizaré en otro momento, es cuando la argumentación que doy cambia el sentido del juego, o cuando hace que el espectador piense de una determinada manera (diferente a la mía, si mi argumentación no coincide con la suya y no se lo he sabido explicar). Ahí es donde nace la incoherencia del juego a ojos del espectador.
Muchas veces no la veré, porque yo sé lo que quiero decir y estoy convencido de que todos me entienden. Sin embargo el público se nos escapará porque él sabe lo que ha entendido (algo diferente a lo que yo deseo transmitirle) y crearemos un conflicto.
La mayoría de estos problemas se solucionarían fácilmente si nos preguntásemos siempre ¿Por qué?, si fuésemos capaces de sintetizar la respuesta y transmitirla (o no) según nuestros intereses.

Seguimos hablando, que esto puede dar para mucho y este tocho resulta demasiado denso.

----------


## Inherent

Una pregunta, Pulgas : bajo este punto de vista, ¿encaja de algún modo el hecho de que el mago haga algún tipo de floritura? Me refiero a hacer un malabarismo con la varita, un extraño corte partiendo la baraja en 5 paquetes, etc. 

Ante ese tipo de cosas, el "porqué" que se me ocurre es condicionar al espectador respecto a la habilidad que uno tiene, y aplicarlo de algún modo al efecto. Pero se puede volver en contra de uno precisamente por el mismo motivo....

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo te secundo, Pulgas, siempre y cuando el título sea: *Todas las acciones de un mago respecto al acto deben responder a un ¿Por qué?*

Añado "respecto al acto" y no "en el acto" o "durante el acto". Esto es porque el colocar, por ejemplo, como muy bien dice Pulgas, el estuche a un lado u otro, ya sea *por* comodidad o *por* un motivo en especial, se realiza con una consecuencia, un *motivo* para el acto: estar más cómodo / despistar.
Sin embargo, por ejemplo, mientras damos una charla que argumenta los *"por qué*" de nuestro acto, damos un paso *porque sí*, porque nos ha salido del alma y porque somos tan expresivos que lo hemos dado y nisiquiera nos hemos dado cuenta. ¿Esto tiene un "*por qué*"? ¿"*Porque sí*" es un "*por qué*"? Según mi opinión, este paso no tiene un "*por qué*".

Así pues, afirmo que según yo creo: *Todas las acciones de un mago respecto al acto deben responder a un ¿Por qué?* El paso del que hemos hablado no tiene un motivo en el acto, no tiene un "*por qué*", no está incluido en el acto que hemos preparado, no es "respecto al acto", sino que es espontáneo y natural.

Espero que mi ampliación os sirva y no me haya equivocado.
¡Un saludo!

----------


## Coloclom

Dejar al azar el dar un paso hacia delante, cruzar los brazos, sentarse hacia delante, o hacia atrás, etc son acciones cotidianas en nuestra vida e inconscientes.

Pero todas estas acciones están englobadas en lo que llamamos expresión corporal.

Leí una vez, y espero no equivocarme en el porcentaje, que tan sólo un 10% de la comunicación humana se realiza de forma verbal, el 30 y 60 % restante se reparte en gesticulación (como bien puede ser el cambio de pierna de instinto básico) y tono de voz.

Esto quiere decir, que el subconsciente del receptor capta mejor el tono de voz y expresión corporal.

Partiendo de este punto, si dedicamos tantísimas horas a la charla, no deberíamos dedicar muchas otras a la comunicación completa? Me consta que magos profesionales sí lo hacen.

Un titubeo, jugar con el pelo, cruzar los brazos, etc son acciones que condicionan nuestra imagen, pudiendo ser para bien o para mal, según momento, lugar, contexto,...

Sabiendo esto, creo que es imprescindible tenerlo en cuenta, analizarlo y utilizarlo de forma favorable a nuestros juegos, siempre, sin perder nuestro propio "yo".

Quizá deberíamos releer los 5 puntos para tocar este tema a fondo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Dejar al azar el dar un paso hacia delante, cruzar los brazos, sentarse hacia delante, o hacia atrás, etc son acciones cotidianas en nuestra vida e inconscientes.
> 
> Pero todas estas acciones están englobadas en lo que llamamos expresión corporal.
> 
> Leí una vez, y espero no equivocarme en el porcentaje, que tan sólo un 10% de la comunicación humana se realiza de forma verbal, el 30 y 60 % restante se reparte en gesticulación (como bien puede ser el cambio de pierna de instinto básico) y tono de voz.
> 
> Esto quiere decir, que el subconsciente del receptor capta mejor el tono de voz y expresión corporal.
> 
> Partiendo de este punto, si dedicamos tantísimas horas a la charla, no deberíamos dedicar muchas otras a la comunicación completa? Me consta que magos profesionales sí lo hacen.
> ...


En efecto amigo coloclom, de aqui nace la PNL. Programacion Neuro Linguistica.
Como sugestionar o auto sugestionarse solo con los sentidos.
La unica comunicacion de nuestra interior con el exterior es por los sentidos,
Nosotros nos auto angustiamos, el ver a un niño pidiendo comida a nuestro organismo no nos afecta, pero nuestra mente nos genera la angustia, no la situacion.
Entonces es como tu dices la comunicacion se trasmite mucho mas fuerte por lo gestual que por las palabras.


Ahora volviendo al tema original, Creo que todo tiene que tener un por que, a lo que en movimiento se refiere, por que sino seria imposible de explicar el por que hacemos desaparecer o aparecer cosas.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Ming

Entonces cada juego de por si debe de tener un por qué, ¿no?

No se a vosotros, pero yo tengo la sensación de que muchos de los juegos que me han hecho no tienen un por qué; y no me refiero al por qué pone la baraja allí o por qué hace este movimiento, sino al por qué me esta haciendo ese efecto, por qué me esta haciendo magia.
"Paranollas" mías, supongo...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si ming, pero para evitar el por que, o que el espectador necesite un por que, tenemos que generar Atencion e Interes en cada juego.

----------


## Mistico

En el otro tema donde salió este asunto dije que no estaba de acuerdo, pero no estaba de acuerdo en el sentido estricto de la necesidad de los porqués. Ahora, que Pulgas ha desarrollado su visión del tema, estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice.

El por qué explícito, o sea, el por qué que se dice, que se verbaliza, no es para mi un porqué imprescindible...ejemplo. "Piensa una carta...pero que sea roja...porque el rojo es un color más bonito" Para mí, ese por qué, (¿porque es un color más bonito?) tiene que ser muy  lógico con el contexto del juego, sino, simplemente diría coge una piensa una carta cualquiera de las rojas, las que quieras diamantes o corazones. El juego lo hace el mago, y es el mago el que decide cómo lo va a realizar y en las condiciones que va a realizarlo. 

Ahora, por otra parte, el por qué de las acciones, ese por qué intrínseco, el "dejo el estuche a la izquierda" porque...¡lo tenía en la mano izquierda y me pilla más cerca! o "el me cambio la baraja de la mano derecha a la izquierda" porque (para) necesito la derecha libre para sacar un bolígrafo del bolsillo, esos porqués, siempre son necesarios, y sin embargo nunca se verbalizan.

Por último (seguro que me faltan más) estarían los por qué (Con el fin de) que serían los por qué quiero hacer levitar una carta, por qué quiero hacer una reunión de ases, el por qué hago este juego y no otro, que creo que está más relacionado con el tema de las emociones que abrió Luis Vicente.

En conclusión, (y sin tener ni pajolera idea de lo que estoy hablando), los por qués son necesarios, pero ...para dar un mal por qué (especialmente los verbales) mejor dar la orden y nada más (A esto me refería cuando el tema referido citaba a Daortiz y su "Libertad de expresión")

Un abrazo y no perdáis el tiempo leyendo esto  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Antes de dar mi opinión sobre las cuestiones que se están planteando, interesantísimas en este puno, me gustaría abordar otro "¿por qué?" que es el de

*La coherencia en mi espectáculo.*

Hemos dejado claro que al espectador no le contamos todos nuestros razonamientos. Pero sí es imprescindible que, aún con nuestros silencios, llegue a la conclusión que nosotros deseamos. Si dejamos una sola laguna, si obligamos al espectador a que tenga que detenerse para pensar que algo no le cuadra, podemos obtener resultados nefastos: puede "desconectar" durante unos instantes, con lo que le habremos alejado de la emoción en el momento del clímax; puede no desconectar, pero quedarse con la sensación agridulce de que algo no cuadra a pesar de que le ha gustado.
Por eso insisto en que, a ojos del espectador, todo tiene que estar justificado Y esa justificación tiene que ser sincera y coherente.
Vamos a los ejemplos, que me ayudan mucho a explicarme mejor:
Sincera: pido a un espectador que mezcle, me devuelve la baraja, la dejo sobre el tapete. Y el mago, como si fuese un tic, dice: "La baraja que has mezclado tú y yo no la he tocado" ¡Pero si te la acaba de dar! ¡Si la has tenido en tus manos! (Ojo, no busco entrar en las mentiras psicológicas. Busco un ejemplo de falta de sinceridad)
Coherente: "Voy a adivinar tu carta sin tocar la baraja. Espera, que retiro los comodines para que no hay dudas..." Y cojo la baraja, la extiendo, retiro los comodines y sigo. El espectador, que no es tonto, puede que se percato e lo que acabo de decir/hacer.
El tema se complica más cuando doy por sentado que él entiende lo que yo hago. Aunque no se lo haya explicado. Ahí es donde mi razonamiento previo tiene que ser muy completo. No desde mi punto de vista (yo sé lo que quiero hacer) sino desde la perspectiva del público (debo ser capaz de hacer que entienda todo lo que estoy haciendo, sin que le falte ningún dato). No puedo dejar ninguna laguna. Todo tiene que estar mascado, resuelto, sin ocasión de duda.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Suscribo lo dicho por Pulgas, y me gustaría matizar algunas cosas.

Cuando se hace un efecto tiene que haber un porqué se elige ese y no otro.

Cuando se asocian varios efectos, también tiene que haber un porqué lo has hecho así y no de otra manera. Y por qué lo haces en ese orden.

Tanto esa elección como el orden escogido, no serán los únicos posibles, sino que reflejarán tu manera de ver y entender la magia. 

Imaginemos que cogemos un coche para hacer un viaje. Podemos decidir ir a Madrid, Bilbao, Sevilla, o al barrio de al lado, pero está claro que tenemos que elegir un destino. Pues si no sabemos adónde vamos... ¿cómo sabremos que hemos llegado?

Siguiendo con el ejemplo del viaje hay otro punto interesante para reflexionar: ¿Necesariamente tenemos que elegir el camino más corto para llegar? Pues, según. Podemos adentrarnos por una carretera comarcal para visitar unos pueblos interesantes, o dar un rodeo para admirar un hermoso paisaje... En cambio, si tenemos prisa, sí que iremos por el camino más corto o por una aburrida autopista. Y si hay un atasco (necesidades de la técnica) también daremos un rodeo.

Bueno, la elección siempre tendrá un porqué: Tengo prisa o hago turismo. Pero ese porqué no tiene que llevarnos necesariamente al camino más breve o más económico. El camino más corto muchas veces será más feo o más aburrido y en otras ocasiones sí será el más útil. Puedo dar una carta como lo haría el público profano, o que la tomen desde un bonito abanico... ¿qué es mejor...? ninguna de las dos, depende. Con esto quiero resaltar que hay muchos movimientos que parecen ser absurdos desde el punto de vista de la economía de movimientos, pero que añaden naturalidad o gracia a la actuación. 

En cuanto al gesto, pienso que lo importante es que sea natural en el actuante, y no el mínimo indispensable para la acción. Esa es la mejor manera de no llamar la atención, sobre todo en un movimiento tramposo.

----------


## Moñiño

> Entonces cada juego de por si debe de tener un por qué, ¿no?
> 
> No se a vosotros, pero yo tengo la sensación de que muchos de los juegos que me han hecho no tienen un por qué; y no me refiero al por qué pone la baraja allí o por qué hace este movimiento, sino al por qué me esta haciendo ese efecto, por qué me esta haciendo magia.
> "Paranollas" mías, supongo...


Cuando ves una obra de arte en un museo, un cuadro, como espectadora del cuadro ¿Cuantas veces te preguntas por que esta pintado algo de amarillo? ¿Por que amarillo y no verde?
Creo que cuando haces un juego suelto o te lo hacen, te lo hacen por que si. ¿Que mas le da al espectador uno que otro juego? Quiere ver magia, no? ¿Acaso te suelen decir que quieren ver un juego en concreto? Supongo que quieren ver magia y punto. Que sea buena, que entretenga y divierta y ya. No van pidiendo normalmente cosas concretas. En un juego suelro supondra que el mago hace un juego que conoce bien, que cree que gustara mucho, que lo quiere probar.......................... Ese "por que" creo yo que no tiene importancia, a menos que vaya dentro de una rutina. Eso si, los movimientos dentro de él, si que los van a mirar ¿Por que baraja asi? ¿Por que me muestra las cartas asao?............


Salutres.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

En qué nos basamos para saber los poqués.
Mi opinión, es que hay que desgranar el juego, ir por partes.
El porqué general, creo que no tenemos dudas de que tiene que existir. 
Pero los porqués "individuales", y pregunto a magos, os lo habíais preguntado alguna vez que tienen que existir, que hay que cubrirlos, que tienen respuestas, o es solo fruto del tema donde salió el título de éste.

Si acabamos de "descubrir" los pequeños porqués, cómo sabemos que el profano necesita que  le justifiquemos todo. 

Yo soy partidario del PORQUE GENERAL, y reducir los PORQUES INDIVIDUALES al máximo, pero manteniendo lo más importate, LA NATURALIDAD.

Todo puede tener un porqué, pero debe darse el porqué?.

Quizás sea todo muy profundo, pero realmente necesita el profano todas las respuestas. O sólo necesita ilusionarse?.

Estamos preparados para dar todas las respuestas al espectador?, o solo nos vale con darselas en un 80% por poner una cifra.

Yo soy partidario de dejar algunas cosas, que no sean parte del juego, las mínimas posibles, sin un porqué. Primero porque seguro que no estoy preparado para darle todas, hasta la última cosa que haga.

Hay alguien al que un profano, después de hacer un juego, rutina, le hayan preguntado uno de los PORQUES individuales?, el PORQUE general, ya es otra cosa.

Si no cambio de parecer creo que bastante tengo con conseguir que al final del juego me aplaudan. Creo que en un juego en directo, es muy difícil, controlar los porques al 100%.

De todas maneras, aplaudo y admiro al que lo consiga, a mí, vuelvo a repetir de momento me preocupan otras cosas.

LOU LESS.

PD. NO lo sé, pero puede la sorpresa final hacer olvidar los poqués?, yo creo que sí.

----------


## Ming

Pues para un solo juego me parece facil tener un por qué, para una rutina también, ya que posiblemente sea el hilo que una todos los juegos. ¿Pero si haces un seguido de juegos sin hilo conductor entre ellos? Allí me parece más complicado.

Lou Less, he estado pensando y... en el típico efecto de los "diez pases" (típico hacelo con bolas de esponja), lo he visto hacer muchas veces sin un por qué narices la bola debe viajar de una mano a la otra. Aunque supongo que el por qué puede ser que quiero enseñar una cosa curiosa que les pasa a estas bolas (de esponja).
Respecto a lo de los por qué's "internos"... en cubiletes se puede ver como se coge así o se hace eso asá para poder hacer cargas, coger la bola así para... o mil cosas más que ahora mismo no sabría poner. Por lo tanto para el mago hay un por qué, pero para el espectador también lo debería de haber. Si no hay un por qué y el movimiento no acaba de ser "natural" entonces creo que se "acostumbra" al espectador a ver al movimiento.
... o no...

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Saludos.
> 
> Todo puede tener un porqué, pero debe darse el porqué?.
> 
> Quizás sea todo muy profundo, pero realmente necesita el profano todas las respuestas. O sólo necesita ilusionarse?.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de dejar algunas cosas, que no sean parte del juego, las mínimas posibles, sin un porqué. Primero porque seguro que no estoy preparado para darle todas, hasta la última cosa que haga.


La mayoría de los porqués funcionan a nivel subliminal, tanto del  mago como del espectador: no se piensan. Ejemplo: Cuando andas tienes que adelantar primero una pierna y después otra. Por qué adelantas una pierna está claro, quieres caminar, pero no hay que justificarlo ni decirlo, es una acción normal, todo el mundo lo sabe. Caminar hacia atrás si precisaria alguna justificación.

Solo se precisa justificar o acostumbrar por qué se hace algo cuando es algo fuera de lo normal.

Leído, puede parecer muy complejo esto, pero unos minutos de reflexión con un juego te dejará claro muy fácilmente qué cosas debes cubrir o justificar.

----------


## Moñiño

> Pues para un solo juego me parece facil tener un por qué, para una rutina también, ya que posiblemente sea el hilo que una todos los juegos. ¿Pero si haces un seguido de juegos sin hilo conductor entre ellos? Allí me parece más complicado.


Desgraciadamente hay muchos, pero que muchos magos y aficionados, que su magia es eso. Una sucesion de juegos, uno detras de otro, sin hilo conductor, sin guion, sin justificacion de por que se usa una cosa y luego otra, sin continuidad de los objetos que se usan,(se muestran, sirven solo para algo magico pese a tener una apariencia normal), en el desarrollo por que no hay hilo conductor.
Tecnicamente impecables en algunos casos, pero carentes de fondo. Carentes de comunicacion de algun tipo de emocion o sensacion.

Salutres.

----------


## S. Alexander

Me gustaría recalcar que, Tamariz incluído, en ciertas apariciones televisivas, ha pasado de un juego a otro sin hilo conductor... ¡y es Tamariz!

Solo quiero que se tenga en cuenta.

----------


## Moñiño

> Me gustaría recalcar que, Tamariz incluído, en ciertas apariciones televisivas, ha pasado de un juego a otro sin hilo conductor... ¡y es Tamariz!
> 
> Solo quiero que se tenga en cuenta.


Hacer magia en la tele es otro mundo. Y aunque no lo parezca hay muchas razones y muchos porques. Que pase de un juego a otro sin hilo conductor tienes muchos porques.
Angulos de camara,  Visualidad de los juegos, que van a ver miles de espectadores en sus casas, enfoquees a los voluntarios.......................................  ................................

----------


## Mistico

> Me gustaría recalcar que, Tamariz incluído, en ciertas apariciones televisivas, ha pasado de un juego a otro sin hilo conductor... ¡y es Tamariz!
> 
> Solo quiero que se tenga en cuenta.



En ocasiones el "hilo conductor" es simplemente el Mago, que funciona como nexo entre ambos juegos.

Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> En ocasiones el "hilo conductor" es simplemente el Mago, que funciona como nexo entre ambos juegos.
> 
> Saludos


Pero para eso hay que empezar a entender que la magia la trae el mago, no los naipes.

Abrazo.

----------


## ignoto

En cierta ocasión, una bruja intentó llegar al país de las hadas. Para ello, solicitó la ayuda de un elfo medio chiflado.
El elfo dijo necesitar ciertas cosas que estaban anotadas en una lista. Como el elfo no sabe leer, le pidió a un niño que leyera lo que ponía.
Un mapa, le dijeron...

En escena es relativamente sencillo.

Pero si hay algo que exalta la habilidad y dificulta la sensación de magia es...una baraja.

----------


## Mistico

> Pero si hay algo que exalta la habilidad y dificulta la sensación de magia es...una baraja.


Ignoto, ¿puedes aclarar esto? Creo que es una generalización desacertada. Como en todas las ramas de la magia, para la sensación de magia (como tú lo has llamado) intervienen varios factores: 

-La rama mágica.

-El Mago.

-El juego y su presentación.

-Y seguro que algunos más que no soy capaz de extraer ahora mismo.

Por ello, decir que la cartomagia exalta la habilidad y dificulta la sensación de magia..pssse pssse 

Un ejemplo: El incauto tramposo, un juego basado en la "habilidad" de un trilero/timador tratando de engañar a un mago...con un final demoledor, ¿No transmite sensación de magia y se olvida la habilidad? Por supuesto que hay juegos (sobre todo los mal presentados, aunque alguno de los buenos también) en los que hay una exaltación de la habilidad, posiblemente otro gran juego de ese tipo sea el Suit aparittion en su primera parte, pero es que la segunda parte con el cambio del palo, vuelve a desmontar todos los esquemas de habilidad.

En temas de escena no me meto, porque si de cartomagia sé poco...imagina de escena.

No sé, igual estoy equivocado en lo que he creído entender ¿Qué opináis el resto? 

P.D. Ya se está diluyendo el tema central.

Abrazos.

----------


## ignoto

Casi que en vez de responder os voy a pedir que preguntéis eso mismo a profanos *a los que no hagáis magia.*
Puede que os llevéis una sorpresa.
O que me la lleve yo.

En todo caso, unas gomitas o unas monedas no transmiten tanta sensación de "habilidad" a un profano como unas cartas.

La respuesta: preguntar a los profanos.

Yo lo hago habitualmente y me reporta grandes desilusiones.

----------


## Pulgas

Antes de continuar exponiendo alguna cosilla más, que creo que nos falta por comentar, me detengo en algunos de lso comentarios que se han ido haciendo a lo largo del hilo.




> Una pregunta, Pulgas : bajo este punto de vista, ¿encaja de algún modo el hecho de que el mago haga algún tipo de floritura? Me refiero a hacer un malabarismo con la varita, un extraño corte partiendo la baraja en 5 paquetes, etc. 
>  Ante ese tipo de cosas, el "porqué" que se me ocurre es condicionar al espectador respecto a la habilidad que uno tiene, y aplicarlo de algún modo al efecto. Pero se puede volver en contra de uno precisamente por el mismo motivo....


¿Florituras? Yo lo llevaría todo al terreno del juego concreto. En unos son de desear, si se han planificado en su momento y con sus circunstancias. Girar la varita en un momento dado dentro del juego de los cubiletes es una excelente cobertura para realizar una acción oculta y simultánea. De cara al mago la justificación es clara. De cara al espectador, bien enfocado, queda como un adorno que enriquece.
No lo veo tan correcto en muchos de los juegos de cartas (por ejemplo) que circulan por la red, donde el único porpósito es el de alardear. Enese caso me aprece que es algo sin sentido, propio de presuntuosos y presumidos y que saca al espectador del clima que se está creando.




> Yo te secundo, Pulgas, siempre y cuando el título sea: *Todas las acciones de un mago respecto al acto deben responder a un ¿Por qué?*
> Añado "respecto al acto" y no "en el acto" o "durante el acto". Esto es porque el colocar, por ejemplo, como muy bien dice Pulgas, el estuche a un lado u otro, ya sea *por* comodidad o *por* un motivo en especial, se realiza con una consecuencia, un *motivo* para el acto: estar más cómodo / despistar.
> Sin embargo, por ejemplo, mientras damos una charla que argumenta los *"por qué*" de nuestro acto, damos un paso *porque sí*, porque nos ha salido del alma y porque somos tan expresivos que lo hemos dado y nisiquiera nos hemos dado cuenta. ¿Esto tiene un "*por qué*"? ¿"*Porque sí*" es un "*por qué*"? Según mi opinión, este paso no tiene un "*por qué*".


No comparto del todo este planteamiento (quizá la diferencia sea sólo la manera de explicarlo). Para mí no existe el "porque sí".
Luis Vicente ha dado en el clavo cuando nos hablaba de "naturalidad". Ese paso no lo das porque sí, sino, como bien dices, porque te sale del alma.
En un juego, y salvo que entre en contradicción con la línea argumental o con su desarrollo, todo lo natural está ya justificado. no "porque sí", sino porque no necesita otra justificación.
Sin embargo hay momentos en que esa naturalidad debe ser controlada: "me muevo convulsamente hacia los lados, y lo hago porque yo soy así". No me vale. En escena no es de recibo que te muevas hacia los lados. O, "he dado un paso adelante porque sí". Pero al dar ese paso adelante has interferido entre el público y el objeto protagonista del juego. No puedes dar ese paso, porque creas suspicacias en quien ve oculto, durante un momento, el objeto.
Por consiguiente debos estudiar también mi naturaleza para impedir que entre en colisión con el desarrollo del truco.




> Entonces cada juego de por si debe de tener un por qué, ¿no?
> No se a vosotros, pero yo tengo la sensación de que muchos de los juegos que me han hecho no tienen un por qué; y no me refiero al por qué pone la baraja allí o por qué hace este movimiento, sino al por qué me esta haciendo ese efecto, por qué me esta haciendo magia.


El razonamiento es válido ¡Qué bueno es darle vueltas a todo!
Muchas veces la respuesta a esta cuestión creo que es muy simple. Te voy a hacer un (éste) juego de magia porque soy mago. Como actuante soy yo quien decide lo que hago y el público no entra en esa discusión, como no escoge la obra de teatro que va a lelvar a escena una compañía concreta.
Lo que más interesante me resulta del comentario de M;ing es si, al elaborar el repertorio, nos paramos a pensar el oporqué de que un juego esté en un lugar o en otro dentro de la sesión. Quizás si nos dejásemos llevar más por la lógica que por nuestros gustos las rutinas serían más perfectas y nos regalarían más satisfacciones.

¡Toma testamento! 
Interrumpimos la reflexsiones
y seguimos en otro momento.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Ayer hice mención a los profanos, y después de leer los nuevos posts, creo que todos coincidimos en algo. La unión de un porqué general  en la rutina. Creo que puede ser lo más reprochable por parte del público si ésta no existe. Ese punto de unión, ellos no sabrán qué falta, pero sabrán que falta algo.

Ahora bien, en los juegos sueltos, o en manipulaciones de cartas, bolas,....También coincidimos que son mayoría los magos que enlazan un juego detrás de otro sin un porqué. Si nosotros cometemos errores, ¿lo saben los profanos?, ¿Saben si falta algo?.

Se me acaba de ocurrir, y solo es una idea sin razonarla. 
Imaginemos un mago con sombrero, cada vez que hace un juego antes de empezarlo lo deja sobre una silla, cuando acaba el juego se lo pone. Y así con tres o cuatro juegos, digamos que la unión es el sombrero. Al final lo lógico sería que hiciese un juego final con el sombrero como medio, pero ahora imaginemos que solo lo hace con él puesto. Su ultimo juego lo hace con la cabeza cubierta.
¿Qué pensarían los profanos?, ¿Se darían cuenta del detalle?, alguien nos diría que pasó para que no hayamos dejado el sombrero en la silla.

Nosotros le buscaríamos muchas razones, pero esas razones, el público, las necesita, o lo más inportante, las demanda.

¿Hay demanda de porqués por parte del público?.

LOU LESS.

----------


## angelilliks

La magia no debe tener un por qué, en el momento que lo tuviera no sería mágico, únicamente las acciones que realizamos ya que el espectador consciente o inconscientemente las interpreta. La magia se justifica por si misma si el espectador quiere verla, como el teatro, como la música. De hecho estoy totalmente en contra a rutinas que son unidas por una historia como: "Estos 4 ases pertenecían a un herrero que blao blao, te hago un juego, se encontró a un camello triste y los ases blao blao te hago otro" o "te voy a hacer mi rutina de ases/agua y aceite: 20 minutos de juegos con ases explicando sus propiedades mágicas/propiedades de los colores".

Yo creo en la magia por la magia. Y de hecho, ver algo que no siga esto me causa cierta incomodidad y la verdad es que visto lo visto al público le deja otro regusto. Ahora bien, gestualmente todas las acciones tienen que tener coherencia externa. No hace falta llamar la atención sobre ellas porque nuestra intención es que como partes del método no se recuerden.

Yo al principio creía que tenía que unir las rutinas por una historia que las llevara en común, depués de una época de ver muchísima magia, hacer algo de magia y practicar muchísimo me sentí ridículo contantdo y presenciando ese tipo de historias que nada aportan al juego/rutina. Actualmente intento hacer juegos con efectos variados y que provoquen sensaciones varias. De hecho a veces cuento un poema pero no pretende atar nada, simplemente acompaña a un juego, escenifica y ayuda a entender el juego (no hay dos tramas, una lo que pasa en el juego y otra la historia que cuento, hay UNA).

Vernon, Ascanio, Wonder, todos los grandes creen en la magia por la magia. Ahora bien, como a veces he dicho Ascanio a veces pecaba de crear movimientos no justificados (eran coherentes pero no justificados). Yo no puedo tener 4 ases sobre la mesa, llevarlos a la baraja para contarlos y volver a dejarlos.

----------


## Pulgas

angelilliks has dado en el clavo con muchas de tus afirmaciones, aunque las voy a matizar casi todas, que hoy me he levantado peleón.

Es cierto (parcialemnte) que donde hay magia no hacen falta adornos, ni hace falta historia, ni hace falta nada. Y digo parcialemnte, porque cada uno de esos juegos, en boca "_de los grandes_" y en sus manos, se convierten en historia. ¿O no es una historia ¿La dama inquieta"? No cuenta la vida de un herrero que..., pero sí presenta una historia completa. Y como este ejemplo, todos los juegos _de los grandes_.
La magia argumental es *una* vía. No es *la* vía.
El problema radica quizás en una frase que tú mismo dices: "_no hay dos tramas, una lo que pasa en el juego y otra la historia que cuento, hay UNA_". Precisamente se trata de eso, de construir el juego de tal manera que la trama sea única y (tienes razón) muchas de las veces que se mete un juego, con clazador, dentro de una historia, parece que son dos y una de esas dos siempre sale derroada (en realidad casi siempre pierden las dos).
"Sirenas y centauros", de tamariz, es presentado con una historia, y juego y trama se convierten en lo mismo.
El "No se puede hacer más lento" tiene una historia completa (no un cuento) y el conjunto nos presenta trama única.
Si la comunicación y la acción están bien coordinadas, la trama se unifica y el juego gana mucho. Y si no, mirad lo que sucede hoy concasi todos los juegos que se cuelgan en internet, con sus cartelitos. ¿Qué nos dicen? El 99% de ellos, nada.

----------


## Ming

> No comparto del todo este planteamiento (quizá la diferencia sea sólo la manera de explicarlo). Para mí no existe el "porque sí".
> Luis Vicente ha dado en el clavo cuando nos hablaba de "naturalidad". Ese paso no lo das porque sí, sino, como bien dices, porque te sale del alma.
> En un juego, y salvo que entre en contradicción con la línea argumental o con su desarrollo, todo lo natural está ya justificado. no "porque sí", sino porque no necesita otra justificación.
> Sin embargo hay momentos en que esa naturalidad debe ser controlada:* "me muevo convulsamente hacia los lados, y lo hago porque yo soy así".* No me vale. En escena no es de recibo que te muevas hacia los lados. O, "he dado un paso adelante porque sí". Pero al dar ese paso adelante has interferido entre el público y el objeto protagonista del juego. No puedes dar ese paso, porque creas suspicacias en quien ve oculto, durante un momento, el objeto.
> Por consiguiente debos estudiar también mi naturaleza para impedir que entre en colisión con el desarrollo del truco.


Aunque me vaya por las ramas... ¿Y y si tu personaje es así?
Aunque estoy totalmente de acuerdo que entonces estaría calculado, y en ningún momento el personaje se comería el juego.

----------


## Iban

Joder, estamos mezclando cuatro planos de razonamiento diferentes, y al final se está montando una ensalada...

- El porqué sucede la magia de angelilliks.
- El porqué se hace esa magia de ming.
- El porqué se realizan las acciones que se realizan a lo largo de un juego, con el que ha empezado el hilo.
- Y el cómo justifico al espectador mis actos de Ignoto.

Total, un pitote del trece. Esto deberían ser cuatro hilos diferentes.

Me voy a quedar con lo que creo que era la idea inicial del hilo: por qué, yo, como mago, decido realizar un movimineto y no otro (independientemente de cómo lo justifique luego al espectador). 

Cuando he leído ésto de Luis Vicente:




> En cuanto al gesto, pienso que lo importante es que sea natural en el actuante, y no el mínimo indispensable para la acción. Esa es la mejor manera de no llamar la atención, sobre todo en un movimiento tramposo.


he pensado: ¿voy a tener que estar en desacuerdo con el maestro? Mira que me atrevo... Pero luego al seguir leyendo me he encontrado que no soy el único que no comparte completamente este punto de vista:




> Luis Vicente ha dado en el clavo cuando nos hablaba de "naturalidad". Ese paso no lo das porque sí, sino, como bien dices, porque te sale del alma.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sin embargo hay momentos en que esa naturalidad debe ser controlada: "me muevo convulsamente hacia los lados, y lo hago porque yo soy así". No me vale. 
> 
> ...


Pues yo discrepo frontalmente con la naturalidad como justificación de los actos. No, el mago, como actuante, se tiene que educar, tiene que aprender a reprimir su "es que yo soy así", a modelar su personalidad de mago, por el bien de la presentación. Todo debería tener un porqué. Cuadro la baraja y hago un riffleo. ¿Por qué? "Pues... es que no sé... me ha salido...". Contrapregunta: ¿si no lo hicieses, el juego perdería algo?. "Pues no, creo que no". Entonces no lo hagas. Ya sabéis que yo soy paladín de la economía: lo que no tenga una justificación (ya sea interna, o externa), sobra.

No me sirve: es que yo soy un tipo espontáneo, y me salen cosas de ésas. Pues te aguantas, amigo. Aprendes a controlarte. No te rasques los huevos en medio del escenario porque seas un tío natural y despreocupado. No me vale. Otra cosa es que... sea un papel, un personaje, un Ignoto. Ahí el rascarse los huevos tiene un objetivo: dibujar el personaje. Es un claro mensaje al espectador: "yo, Pampalatín de Parrupupero, soy un vagabundo sin educación que malvive de lo que va encontrando en la calle...".

Pero eso significa que el mago ha pensado: "¿Qué hago? Puedo bostezar y estirarme.... Puedo hacer como que escupo... Ostras, puedo rascarme los huevos". Es decir, no es un acto espontáneo, es un acto meditado.

A mi entender, la espontaneidad en la magia es como... una excusa para no autoexigirse. No, la naturalidad no puede brotar con voluntad propia. La naturalidad se aprende, se ensaya y se convierte en un guión.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Sin embargo hay momentos en que esa naturalidad debe ser controlada: "me muevo convulsamente hacia los lados, y lo hago porque yo soy así". No me vale. En escena no es de recibo que te muevas hacia los lados. O, "he dado un paso adelante porque sí".


Esta matización me parece correctísima, por lo que tambien estoy de acuerdo contigo, Iban.

¡No seré yo quien defienda que las cosas hay que hacerlas porque sí!, y mucho menos por flojera o dejadez. Creo que ya me conoceis lo suficiente.

 Solo pretendo resaltar que la individualidad de cada persona debe ser potenciada, incluso resaltada, es lo que nos hace diferentes. Y cada uno tiene su gestualidad porpia, como en la vida real, lo que no impide que corrijamos aquellas cosas que son inconvenientes cuando se actua en público. Esto es de sentido común. 

Y si digo que todo moviento escencio tiene que tener un porqué, ese no incluye el porque sí, poque soy así.

----------


## Iban

Luis Vicente, por favor, no entiendas como que quería poner en tu boca palabras que realmente no has dicho. Sé que el "porque sí" no es un argumento que puedas apoyar. Lo siento si ha sonado así.

Y ahora, con este último apunte tuyo, soy mucho más afín a tu planteamiento: la individualidad sí es un motivo para ciertas acciones. Pero tiene que ser una individualidad "autoconsciente". Algo a medio camino entre un personaje (todo ficción) y un "natural" (todo realidad espontánea).

- Hago esto proque sé que refuerza mi papel.

----------


## ignoto

> Luis Vicente, por favor, no entiendas como que quería poner en tu boca palabras que realmente no has dicho. Sé que el "porque sí" no es un argumento que puedas apoyar. Lo siento si ha sonado así.
> 
> Y ahora, con este último apunte tuyo, soy mucho más afín a tu planteamiento: la individualidad sí es un motivo para ciertas acciones. Pero tiene que ser una individualidad "autoconsciente". Algo a medio camino entre un personaje (todo ficción) y un "natural" (todo realidad espontánea).
> 
> - Hago esto proque sé que refuerza mi papel.


No dudo de tu virilidad porque todavía me estoy peleando con dos diccionarios para entender lo que has escrito.

----------


## Iban

A ver, que te traigo el palo para limpiar cañones de la guerra de Napoleon para esas orejotas.

Tú no cuentas en esta discusión, porque tu personaje no eres tú. Es un ser completamente diferente; con lo cual sí que tienes que diseñar sus acciones en función de cómo quieres que sea ese personaje.

Pero para llegar a eso hay que recorrer taaaaanto camino...

Para los que nos conformamos con hacer algún que otro juego siendo nosotros mismos, no podemos llenar el juego de muletillas, tics, manías simplemente porque ésa sea nuestra forma de ser.

Sin embargo, si quiero dar credibilidad a mi representación, y sé que la voy a hacer delante de amigos que me tienen como alguien patoso (por ejemplo), intentaré buscar qué tics tengo que me hacen parecerlo, para incluirlos en la rutina, en qué momento, estudiaré el movimiento, la sincroncación con otros movimientos... A eso me refería con lo de.... juer, cómo era, "individualidad autoconsciente". Si es que vaya palabroto.

----------


## Ming

> Sin embargo, si quiero dar credibilidad a mi representación, y sé que la voy a hacer delante de amigos que me tienen como alguien patoso (por ejemplo), intentaré buscar qué tics tengo que me hacen parecerlo, para incluirlos en la rutina, en qué momento, estudiaré el movimiento, la sincroncación con otros movimientos... A eso me refería con lo de.... juer, cómo era, "individualidad autoconsciente". Si es que vaya palabroto.


Entonces... debemos marcar más ciertos aspectos para conseguir un personaje, y borrar/eliminar aquellos que no nos interesen. ¿no?
¿Pero no es un poco raro decir que te estas representando a ti mismo?...
Ya que no eres tu mismo, sin esas cosas que has debido de suprimir y esas otras que has tenido que subrayar... eres tu pero no lo eres realmente...
Socorro, creo que me estoy liando mucho...

----------


## Iban

Juer, pues es que lo has clavado:

"te estas representando a ti mismo".

Creo que no hay mejor manera de describirlo.

----------


## Ming

Pues para eso te pones unas orejas de elfo y también te estas representando a ti mismo.

----------


## Iban

Sí por mis coj... eh.. vamos, que no.

Ignoto cuando va al supermercado a hacer la compra no va vestido como Sancho Panza y con las orejas de Srek.

----------


## Ming

Le has visto alguna vez ir a hacer la compra? ¬¬

Lo que quiero decir es que si sacas cosas de tu manera de ser puede que dejes de ser tu. En cambio puedes ser más tu poniendote, en este caso, unas orejas de elfo.

----------


## Iban

[OFFTOPIC] Yo no, pero el detective privado que le he puesto me ha enseñado un montón de fotos.  :Wink1:  [OFFTOPIC]

Que nos despitamos y nos caemos hacia el spam...

----------


## Ming

Lo siento, pero es que me parece muy raro decir que te estas representando a ti mismo si... muchas cosas de ti no estan en el personaje.

Entonces... ¿no es más fácil ser de otra manera?

Pero bueno, cual era el tema principal?

----------


## Iban

Vale, abro otro hilo sobre esto. Y éste dejamos que siga transucurriendo sobre si las acciones del mago deben de tener todas ellas una justificación.

----------

